

Ask HN: Who is using a curved 4k monitor for coding? - shill

Is anyone using a curved 4K monitor for coding? Does the curve help with coding in any way? Would a 4K ultrawide flat monitor of the same size and dimensions be just as good?
======
kogir
I've never used a curved 4k monitor (or even seen one), but I use a 32" ASUS
PQ321Q at its native resolution for coding. I love it and can't go back.

It's right at the edge of what I can discern - any higher PPI and things might
look sharper, but I couldn't get any more usable space out of it - I'd have to
scale it. It fills my field of view so I I can use the entire screen without
having to move my head much, if at all.

While I'd not recommend my specific monitor anymore due to non-competitive
pricing, I wholeheartedly recommend DisplayPort, 32", 4k, IGZO or IPS monitors
for coding. Get something cheaper at your peril, and definitely don't get a
TV.

